# My very first Coach and Juicy bag!



## astronaut (May 12, 2008)

I finally got my very first coach bag!

So here's what I've been using for the past 2 years. Before that, I used random little purses from the Hello Kitty store and a Betty Boop bag from Walmart. My grandma bought it for me at Macy's. It's Nine West, still held up pretty well!







I took advantage of the Bloomingdales Friends and Family event. I actually wanted to buy a Juicy Couture bag because it was cheaper and I did have my eye on the bag for about a year before I actually saw the Coach. I decided to get the Juicy bag because it's cheaper.

The Bloomingdales store did not have the bag I wanted, the SA told me they sold out of that big in December. Online had it so I ordered it online. It was $195 - 20% off and free shipping.





I ordered on the 1st, got it on the 9th. Was pretty excited, until I found out they sent me the pink and brown one, even though I made sure to order the black!






Then I started playing around with it and realized that it was too big for my stature. I needed to return it either way because it wasn't the right color, so I just decided to get the Coach bag. I didn't want to go through the hassle of sending things back. The Bloomies store again doesn't carry this daydreamer anymore. I actually really wanted the Coach bag more but because of the price decided not to get it. I figured I'd use a Juicy bag for a while and get a Coach when I'm older.

I called Bloomingdales and the SA was super helpful. She called several managers to ask if they could approve a 20% off discount for the Coach bag I wanted since I was returning the Juicy bag I got during Friends and Family. She told me one manager said no but she said she'd call other managers to see if they'd do it. She called me back and said she got a manager's approval and said they would honor the discount This is my very first Bloomingdales purchase. I'm originally from Sacramento so we don't have a Bloomingdales. Just Nordstrom and Macy's.

So I got the madeline I've had my eye on. When I first saw this bag at Nordstrom, it just really caught my eye. It was similar to the Juicy bag I've been wanting for the last year, with the bow and all, but more mature. I was personally drawn to this particular color more than the others. I got it for $328-20% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here it is!
















BUT... I was very hesitant and unsure about how to make the transition from a Nine West to Coach bag... It's so perfect and pretty, I'm scared of messing it up!

So, I was at Loehmann's yesterday and found this Juicy bowler that looks similar in design to the daydreamer I had initially bought. It was $89.99 plus I had a 20% off coupon. I bought this bag to use as an everyday bag that I wouldn't feel guilty roughing around. I'll use the Coach bag for nicer places, not grocery shopping The only downside is I wish I could carry this bag over my shoulder.






Since I spend so much on makeup, I don't get the opportunity to have designer handbags, clothes, or anything. Well, I did buy a pair of Coach sneakers and Giorgio Armani sunglasses but that's only recent! I've been able to get these things because I've been holding off on buying makeup! These are precious to me and I'm going to be using these until they tear apart! After I recover a little bit, it's back to makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been a total brand whore for the past 4 months. I remember I used to dog on my mom not too long ago and told her "What's the big deal about designer crap?"... and now look at me. LOL All my designer stuff were either with some kind of discount or purchased at an outlet though!


----------



## Hilly (May 12, 2008)

nice bags!!!!


----------



## Rennah (May 13, 2008)

I saw your video on YT about the bag mixup.

The Coach bag is really nice!


----------



## Lucky1288 (May 14, 2008)

I loooove that coach bag, its gorgeous!!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 16, 2008)

Super cute bags.I just got a JC daydreamer and it is big.I'm 5'0 almost 5'1 size 0 and it really consumes me.Haha but I still love it. I LOVE that ribbioned bow on your coach bag.Too cute. Sometime a mixup is really a blessing.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 16, 2008)

love the coach bag!


----------



## n_c (May 16, 2008)

Nice bags, I especially like the coach bag


----------



## MAKExMExUP (May 16, 2008)

I am GETTING that coach bag w/ the bow ASAP ...it's GORGEOUS!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

That Coach bag is awesome!  I'm a big fan of Coach...I have several, and many of them still look brand new.  They're so well made and durable, so you'll have it for years to come.  Enjoy!


----------



## preciouscharm (May 21, 2008)

Love love love the juicy bag, i'm hoping (dreaming) to get one soon.


----------



## TDoll (May 21, 2008)

I want that Coach bag sooo bad!! I love them both!


----------



## Ekstasy (May 22, 2008)

I looooove Juicy.
Very, very, cute!


----------



## astronaut (May 23, 2008)

Just an update: I was at Nordstrom today and saw that Pink Juicy Couture daydreamer for 40% off!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

I have a coach bag that my boyfriend bought for me. I have been a coach addict for many years now!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 27, 2008)

Man oh man! I want all of the bags pictured here.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 28, 2008)

Cute! I have a coach bag that is similar to the Juicy Bowling bag . It was a present from my mom, I like to look at it. but I hate to use it because I cant put it over my shoulder and that is a MUST for me.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2008)

very cute bags. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love my juicy...i felt kind of like a tool spending $165 on the baby velour, but i just couldn't find another purse that suited my fancy so i bought it and now i don't even worry about how much it cost me because it was worth it.


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Jun 7, 2008)

i love that coach bag! i am going to get it soon too! i wonder sg airport has coach and in this design... hmmm..


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Enjoy your purchases!!!


----------



## lexfunk (Jun 8, 2008)

The Coach bag is incredible.  Perfect, stylish, classy.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 10, 2008)

I cant seem to do the Bow thing. Its fine for you, because you are younger. but I couldn't do It. I feel like It would make me look like a little girl


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw that adorable Coach purse w/ the bow at Macy's today w/ a 40% off sign next to it. I thought they were fairly new, how's they go on sale so fast?! I'd get one if I wasn't so broke


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

nice bags!


----------

